# hot spots



## Jeff Zimmerle (Feb 15, 2011)

My GSD is developing hot spots on his upper back, I am using monkey butt powder and gentamtcin pred spray. Any tips or tricks on what the cause is, it has been very damp recently with lots of rain. He has a indoor kennel. It looks terrible. Thanks for any info Jeff


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff we have used Nu-Stock http://www.nustock.com/ with good luck. Even if you don't use it for the hot spots I recommend every dog owner having a tube on hand. We have also treated several cases of demo with it when other treatments failed. Cuts, scrapes, burns, raw pads and on and on ..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Spray some Cut-N-HeaL For horses on the hot spots. If the cause is external, it will be healed over by day 2. Oh, make sure it isn't frm where you put flea drops.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've used vitamin E with great results. Break open the capsule and rub the oil directly into the hot spot. 

DFrost


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Get some regular black tea, Lipton, generic, whatever. Boil some water and put a couple tea bags into a small amount of water, like 1/4-1/2 a cup. The idea is to make a super strong tea. Let it cool, and apply it to the hot spot(s). You can store it in the refridgerator in a small spray bottle, like the type that comes in a travel kit, or just any container. I like the spray bottle since it's easy to spritz it on the hot spot. Apply 2-4 times a day, more is better. Then tannins in the tea will dry up the hot spot and kill any bacteria. Usually within a day or two it will have scabbed over, and be healed up in about a week, depending on how big it is. Keep applying until it's completely healed. You can also use a cold tea bag as a compress, although I think it's easier to just spray/pour the tea on and be done.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I use Witch Hazel for hot spots. Seems to soothe them and help them heal.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

tea tree oil.....put desertspoon of vaseline on a saucer add a few drops of TTO and mix well then rub it into the skin 2 to 3 times a day....make a new batch every time before you apply it...works a charm, cleans the skin better then betadine and soothes and speeds healing.

ofcourse this is useless if you dont fix the reason for the hotspot, check for flees, mite, ticks and suchs and be very carefull what you use as a preventative since some preventatives can actualy give hotspots....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Or just buy a bottle of Cut-N-Heal. It has tree tea oil, balsam of fur, fish oil and linseed oil. Comes in a spray bottle an you will have it on hand when you need it. :grin:


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

and shave the area off so it can get some air


----------

